# Cost of Registering for the PE Exam



## Bigwolf (Jan 25, 2007)

Just curious what others pay.

The "great state of Cal-e-for-naa" :210: charges $275 each time you register for it.


----------



## TouchDown (Jan 25, 2007)

I think in Missouri - we had an application fee - like $100

Then once the app was approved to sit, you had to register, I was thinking that was another $100 or so?

Been long enough that I can't remember, but I do know that the App fee, just to see if you can sit was $100 in our state.


----------



## frazil (Jan 25, 2007)

NH

$100 to apply

$160 if approved, to take the test

$30 if you pass the test to get your license


----------



## PowerEngineer (Jan 25, 2007)

NY

$345 to NYS Education Dept.

$205 to Castle Worldwide

I believe that the NYS fee is "one-time" meaning that you don't have to pay again to re-test if you fail (fortunately I didn't have to find out). I'm still waiting on the state to send my license number so I'm not sure what, if any, fees there are from here on out. Of course, there is the renewal fee looming down the road


----------



## Hill William (Jan 25, 2007)

110 to take the test here. But, if you take all expenses: books, hotel, travel. probably spent $600. Oh, and I had to send them $20 after I passed or they wouldn't let me join their evil little club.


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 25, 2007)

In Ga the fee for the test I think was $215?

And then there was either $35 or $45 for the paperwork.


----------



## Tina (Jan 25, 2007)

Yep, paid $275 in CA


----------



## Jax6S (Jan 25, 2007)

Well in FL, you have to register twice. Once to the board of engineering (about $200) then to NCEES after the board approve (another $200).

Plus I had to transfer my EIT license from AL to FL. That cost $100.

Overall cost, about $500. Thank God I passed!


----------



## Bigwolf (Jan 25, 2007)

Jax6S said:


> Well in FL, you have to register twice. Once to the board of engineering (about $200) then to NCEES after the board approve (another $200).
> Plus I had to transfer my EIT license from AL to FL. That cost $100.
> 
> Overall cost, about $500. Thank God I passed!



Holy crap.....your state may be the winner!


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jan 25, 2007)

It's been long enough that I have forgotten!!! Hooray!

I don't remember exactly. The company paid for all my application/registration fees. And I paid for all the review books, motel room, and other incidental expenses.

I think it was $100 for the application, $175 to ELSES for the test. Maybe $50 for transcripts and verifications.

Between the review books and motel, etc. I probably dropped about $300 myself.

Warning: States charge more for reciprocity than to apply for the exam. NH charged me $200 for reciprocity, vs. $100 for the test. Mass. is $148 for reciprocity vs. $78 for the test.


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2007)

Bigwolf said:


> Holy crap.....your state may be the winner!


Oh .. it is .. believe me.

Then of course there is the  if you don't pass. I went through A LOT of grief to sit for the exam this last time. There was _*NO*_ _*WAY*_ I was going to give :burgerking: another shot to reject my application lusone:

Oh well .. now we have PDH's and renewal fees to look forward to ...






JR


----------



## PowerEngineer (Jan 26, 2007)

I'm an electrical in NY and I applied for the very first PE test that I was eligible for. However, I was worried that the state board wouldn't count all my experience and would hold onto my $345 application fee until I had enough experience to take the test. Obviously I didn't want that to happen. So I called the state board and asked if my application fee would be returned if i didn't have enough experience to be accepted... the answer I got was, "Oh, I think that it probably does." That is from the state board! They couldn't give me a more definitive answer than that. Thank goodness that they were at least pleasant people.


----------



## JRO (Jan 26, 2007)

For Ohio:

Filing PE Application fee with the state PE board.. $25.00

Registering with ELSES to take the PE Exam... $225.00

Actually passing the PE exam 1st time.....PRICELESS!


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jan 26, 2007)

> Actually passing the PE exam 1st time.....PRICELESS!


Hell yeah! bump


----------



## ferryg (Jan 26, 2007)

I believe it is $100 for your application...and then an additional $150 or $175 for the actual exam.


----------



## MetroRAFB (Jan 26, 2007)

PowerEngineer said:


> I'm an electrical in NY and I applied for the very first PE test that I was eligible for. However, I was worried that the state board wouldn't count all my experience and would hold onto my $345 application fee until I had enough experience to take the test. Obviously I didn't want that to happen. So I called the state board and asked if my application fee would be returned if i didn't have enough experience to be accepted... the answer I got was, "Oh, I think that it probably does." That is from the state board! They couldn't give me a more definitive answer than that. Thank goodness that they were at least pleasant people.



I wouldn't count on that. I applied in FL to take the exam 2yrs ago and they took exception to some of my work experience and denied my application to take the PE. They kept the fee, I had to pay it again last year when I reapplied. It makes sense actually, the fee is to pay for their effort in processing the application, whether or not that application is approved.


----------



## snickerd3 (Jan 26, 2007)

For Illinois

It was $100 application fee to the state for sitting approval (good for 3 years).

once approved, it was another $233.05 for the test...why 5 cents I'll never figure it out, why not just $233 bump


----------



## lovelandtx (Jan 26, 2007)

For Texas:

$250 application fee to the Board

$202 for online registration for test

Study Materials:

$560

Travel Expenses:

$175

Total Cost for PE:

Almost $1200


----------



## PowerEngineer (Jan 26, 2007)

> I wouldn't count on that. I applied in FL to take the exam 2yrs ago and they took exception to some of my work experience and denied my application to take the PE. They kept the fee, I had to pay it again last year when I reapplied. It makes sense actually, the fee is to pay for their effort in processing the application, whether or not that application is approved


I half agree. It is an application fee and therefore should not be returned if you do not meet the criteria. However, I don't think that you should have to pay again when you do finally have enough experience, that's just an extension of your original application. I'm sort of speaking directly to the NY process and indirectly to others. I'm not sure what NY's policy is so I don't want to come across like I'm ranting about the board - overall my experience was pretty good. I think that NY might not make you pay another application fee based on two reasons:

(1) The application fee is high at $345

(2) I believe that you can submit your experience over time and they will keep a file on you; although I'm not sure about this since I didn't take that route.

Also, NY offers little in the way of guidance for what counts for experience and what doesn't. But like I said my earlier post, the person I spoke with at the board was friendly and easy to get hold of which was nice.


----------



## screw (Jan 26, 2007)

$80 for ELSES to tell the state that your education is valid.

$235 to register once ELSES gives the nod.

$75 for the license if you pass.

Employer picking up the tab...


----------



## MetroRAFB (Jan 27, 2007)

PowerEngineer said:


> I half agree. It is an application fee and therefore should not be returned if you do not meet the criteria. However, I don't think that you should have to pay again when you do finally have enough experience, that's just an extension of your original application. I'm sort of speaking directly to the NY process and indirectly to others. I'm not sure what NY's policy is so I don't want to come across like I'm ranting about the board - overall my experience was pretty good. I think that NY might not make you pay another application fee based on two reasons:
> (1) The application fee is high at $345
> 
> (2) I believe that you can submit your experience over time and they will keep a file on you; although I'm not sure about this since I didn't take that route.
> ...



I'm sure most states handle this differently. In FL, if you don't reapply within 1 year after having an application rejected for whatever reason, they throw your file in the trash can and treat you like a brand new applicant after that. I'm not sure whether or not they charge you another fee if you reapply within that 1 year. It's tough sometimes, but the best course of action is to find someone at the board office in your state that can give you good solid information. I had to more up the chain of command in FL to find that someone, the first echelon of folks sometimes can't answer your questions very well.


----------



## ALBin517 v2.0 (Jan 30, 2007)

screw said:


> $80 for ELSES to tell the state that your education is valid.$235 to register once ELSES gives the nod.
> 
> $75 for the license if you pass.
> 
> Employer picking up the tab... :winko:


I'm with you... except for the "employer picking up the tab" part.

The $80 for education confirmation is pretty steep considering we also have to arrange for transcripts to be sent to NCEES. So they open the transcript, look at the bottom where it says "BSCE Awarded" and then punch it in. $80 for maybe five minutes?


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jan 30, 2007)

^ $80? That's steep.

I paid $5 for my college to send my transcripts to the board.


----------



## ALBin517 v2.0 (Jan 30, 2007)

VTEnviro said:


> ^ $80? That's steep.
> I paid $5 for my college to send my transcripts to the board.


We Michigan applicants send $80 to ELSES and arrange for our college to send an official transcript to the ELSES. Then the ELSES responds with a "Notice of Application Approval to Sit for the (PE) Examination."


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jan 31, 2007)

In VT it was $100 to apply to the state board to be approved to sit for it. This didn't include costs for transcripts, EIT verification, etc.


----------



## K8NY (Jan 31, 2007)

PowerEngineer said:


> I'm an electrical in NY and I applied for the very first PE test that I was eligible for. However, I was worried that the state board wouldn't count all my experience and would hold onto my $345 application fee until I had enough experience to take the test. Obviously I didn't want that to happen. So I called the state board and asked if my application fee would be returned if i didn't have enough experience to be accepted... the answer I got was, "Oh, I think that it probably does." That is from the state board! They couldn't give me a more definitive answer than that. Thank goodness that they were at least pleasant people.



It is a one time application fee. When I first applied they denied some of my work expierence and required 6 more months in specific areas.

A year later I re-applied with more work expierence- no new application fee- and was allowed to sit for the exam. NY actually keeps your application on file and you just add work expirence.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jan 31, 2007)

I hear NY is brutal on the experience aspect of things.


----------



## K8NY (Feb 1, 2007)

Honestly I did not find it that bad.

If work for an electrical contractor. So most of my day is not considered engineering. More project management and estiamating.

But we have been lucky to do alot of design build work which qualified for engineering work experience. So yes, they discounted some of the work experience I claimed but only to request a more well rounded experienced engineer.

For a while I thought we were headed in the wrong direction, thinking we could accumulate the requred work experince, in the construction industry, but we did.

So no complaints here about NY.


----------



## GTScott (Feb 7, 2007)

In GA, ELSES took $220 for the exam and then the Secretary of State took $30 for the application. After passing, the City of Atlanta took $400 for the ^&amp;*(^* business license they require outside of the license my Firm holds. What a rip!

Since I just did my taxes, I summed up all expenses with the exam including hotel, books, regitration, and the $700 prep class and it all came out for be about $1800.

-GT


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Feb 7, 2007)

^ I was wondering if PE prep, exam fees were something you can write off. It's something I'll bring up when I get my taxes done.


----------



## Dleg (Feb 7, 2007)

^that's good to know. I kept all my receipts for everything related to the PE exam. Between the books, the fees, and the travel by air to Guam, I am pretty sure I spent considerably over $2000 for the 2006 tax year PE expenses.


----------

